# OBT Bite



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

What would happen if an OBT bit you? :devil:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

There's no answer for this, It generally depends on how you react to the venom., the size of the T would also factor into this


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

it would probably hurt


Daz


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

generally. an OBT bite will make you ill- possibly very ill. it ain't a bite of no consequence.


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Carnuss said:


> What would happen if an OBT bit you? :devil:


Hello..?
Are you still there...??

Bugger; I think it killed him... :?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i nearly got bitten by my cameroonian red today, if i didnt my move my finger, who knows what would of happened!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

it would most likely hurt..... a lot :lol2:


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> i nearly got bitten by my cameroonian red today, if i didnt my move my finger, who knows what would of happened!


At a guess, I would say that you would've got bitten. The clue was at the start of your message; pretty much...


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> At a guess, I would say that you would've got bitten. The clue was at the start of your message; pretty much...


no she ment it! she had my finger and wanted to sink her fangs into my finger!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently probably vomiting,aches ,muscle spasms and cramps basically glue,like symptoms for Atleast 24hrs and aching in effected area for weeks obviously could be more or less but these are symptoms I've herd


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

eek... and people in my college class want me to get bitten 'for the lulz' no thanks!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Lukethegecko said:


> eek... and people in my college class want me to get bitten 'for the lulz' no thanks!


I wouldnt wanna get bite by any thing from africa


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Apparently probably vomiting,aches ,muscle spasms and cramps basically glue,like symptoms for Atleast 24hrs and aching in effected area for weeks obviously could be more or less but these are symptoms I've herd


this.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lukethegecko said:


> eek... and people in my college class want me to get bitten 'for the lulz' no thanks!


what are they, mental? it could kill you- do they want that?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> what are they, mental? it could kill you- do they want that?


two words: Science students


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> what are they, mental? it could kill you- do they want that?


I think death may be a little extreme, but you would probably feel like death for a while.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah stupidity ends up spoiling the hobby for every1 else you die for a bite which is super unlikly bang ! tarantulas kill boy more negitive publicity


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Bite report from a bloke that got bit on the finger



> *The effects:*
> 
> *5 mins:* Pain traveled to elbow/muscle twinges/shaking
> 
> ...


The last part did make me LOL

Found it here
http://www.tarantulas.us/forums/showthread.php?p=167947


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Bite report from a bloke that got bit on the finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiot. Makes it sound like he is attempting to train his T. Next it will be on a lead in the park being taken for 'walkies'


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

samhack said:


> Idiot. Makes it sound like he is attempting to train his T. Next it will be on a lead in the park being taken for 'walkies'


lol, its like walking ferrets in public... great humiliation as the furry cylinder slips from the coller and runs away!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Carnuss said:


> What would happen if an OBT bit you? :devil:



You'd be on the phone with your mammy within 2 minutes, snivelling down the phone like depleted 6 year old!


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Lukethegecko said:


> lol, its like walking ferrets in public... great humiliation as the furry cylinder slips from the coller and runs away!


My mate has a ferret. He could never attempt to walk it, it spends most of its time attached to his ankle by its business end lol. Its lovely little thing really though, well apart from its version of 'playing'


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> You'd be on the phone with your mammy within 2 minutes, snivelling down the phone like depleted 6 year old!


ha lol. I think I would just give up and huddle in a corner of a room with the lights out. Then call in sick for work.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> ha lol. I think I would just give up and huddle in a corner of a room with the lights out. Then call in sick for work.


I think I would knock myself out so I wake up after the pain is gone :lol2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> I think I would knock myself out so I wake up after the pain is gone :lol2:


I think that idea is so good that I may write it down somewhere.....just in case....:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> I think that idea is so good that I may write it down somewhere.....just in case....:lol2:


haha but what to use to knock our selves out? :lol2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> haha but what to use to knock our selves out? :lol2:


well there is the good old fashion wall, or maybe whiskey but that may not go well with T venom.

Maybe a hammer?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Bite report from a bloke that got bit on the finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes me lol with bite reports like that is that it seems so unreal! 

If you had cramps in the arms, blurred vision etc...would the first thing you think about be a bite report? 

Mine would be going to the hospital.


A bite would also differ from your body mass.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

empirecook said:


> What makes me lol with bite reports like that is that it seems so unreal!
> 
> If you had cramps in the arms, blurred vision etc...would the first thing you think about be a bite report?
> 
> ...


That is a very good point. I suppose your health and immune system may effect it too.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> well there is the good old fashion wall, or maybe whiskey but that may not go well with T venom.
> 
> Maybe a hammer?


I was thinking a hammer but that would create more pain.... hmmm maybe Chloroform :lol2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> I was thinking a hammer but that would create more pain.... hmmm maybe Chloroform :lol2:


Winning....... A great idea. Maybe order some online for an emergency Old World T bite pack


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> Winning....... A great idea. Maybe order some online for an emergency Old World T bite pack


haha sorted :lol2: I'll do it now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> haha sorted :lol2: I'll do it now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you do get bitten, I'm not saying you will, but in that unlikely event would you let me film you? I promise I wouldn't get in the way, interfere or help in any way.......I would just film.......:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> If you do get bitten, I'm not saying you will, but in that unlikely event would you let me film you? I promise I wouldn't get in the way, interfere or help in any way.......I would just film.......:lol2:


:lol2: that sounds errr perverted :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: that sounds errr perverted :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry, very very bad sense of humour


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

although thinking about it, it would most likely be incredibly funny watching a tape back with me panicking immensely, and then knocking myself out with Chloroform so sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> although thinking about it, it would most likely be incredibly funny watching a tape back with me panicking immensely, and then knocking myself out with Chloroform so sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It would be a youtube hit for sure :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> It would be a youtube hit for sure :2thumb:


Lets do it! hahaha but how will we know when Im going to get bitten? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> Lets do it! hahaha but how will we know when Im going to get bitten? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well you could always try to put a lead on my OBT, that should make it easier...


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> Well you could always try to put a lead on my OBT, that should make it easier...


Hmmm or you could put the lead on him and I will film :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> Hmmm or you could put the lead on him and I will film :Na_Na_Na_Na:


..............your right, lets just wait and see if you get accidentally bitten.....


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

lets hope you dont suffer from anaphylactic shock!!!! i have a spare epi pen if you need it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

samhack said:


> ..............your right, lets just wait and see if you get accidentally bitten.....


haha thanks! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> Apparently probably vomiting,aches ,muscle spasms and cramps basically glue,like symptoms for Atleast 24hrs and aching in effected area for weeks obviously could be more or less but these are symptoms I've herd






Kamike said:


> Bite report from a bloke that got bit on the finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:2thumb: Thanks guys that what I was looking for. I wonder if amitriptyline would help.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Carnuss said:


> :2thumb: Thanks guys that what I was looking for. I wonder if amitriptyline would help.


Hmmm I have no idea :lol2: at thats my 600th post :2thumb:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> You'd be on the phone with your mammy within 2 minutes, snivelling down the phone like depleted 6 year old!


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

samhack said:


> It would be a youtube hit for sure :2thumb:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> hmmm maybe Chloroform :lol2:


 good luck with that! there is a reason they stopped using it as an anecetic! that stuff can kill and/or cause cancer! Chloroform (CCl3H) is nasty stuff. Use Diethly ether instead:thumb: [side effects may be: dizzyness, unconcousness, coma and death upon prolonged exposer. Please always read the lable]


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There aint much that doesnt cause cancer these days


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> There aint much that doesnt cause cancer these days


 many solvents do! proberly in a few months time the daily mail will claim that tarantulas do as well...


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

YouTube - Russell Howard's - Daily Mail Cancer Song
for instanse


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> You'd be on the phone with your mammy within 2 minutes, snivelling down the phone like depleted 6 year old!


 
hahahahaha :no1:


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

so no one here has been bitten by one? if not ill take one for team:lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> You'd be on the phone with your mammy within 2 minutes, snivelling down the phone like depleted 6 year old!


Classic! :lol2:
-P


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

samhack said:


> ha lol. I think I would just give up and huddle in a corner of a room with the lights out. Then call in sick for work.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

kingbsa said:


> so no one here has been bitten by one? if not ill take one for team:lol2:


Loool! Your balls must be like armour plated coconuts, dude!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kingbsa said:


> so no one here has been bitten by one? if not ill take one for team:lol2:


Bet you would'nt!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

kingbsa said:


> so no one here has been bitten by one? if not ill take one for team:lol2:


Yay a volunteer  remember it has to be filmed lol

on a serious note I aim to not get bitten if I can. Especially from an OBT...


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Bet you would'nt!!!!! :whistling2:


a challenge haha, fair play whos going to film it? i wouldnt say steel balls just its in the name of research :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kingbsa said:


> a challenge haha, fair play whos going to film it? i wouldnt say steel balls just its in the name of research :lol2:


 
Not a challenge at all, Poxicator and myself have been bitten by OBT :mf_dribblenly slings, that was enough for me I got the general idea.....

I think you would be making a grave mistake getting tagged by one, you certainly would'nt try it again if the T got a got a good wet bite on you....:flrt:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe this conveys my general feeling about this turn of events:

Thoughts


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Not a challenge at all, Poxicator and myself have been bitten by OBT :mf_dribblenly slings, that was enough for me I got the general idea.....
> 
> I think you would be making a grave mistake getting tagged by one, you certainly would'nt try it again if the T got a got a good wet bite on you....:flrt:


to be honest i do think its a stupid idea but on otherside im really curious its like no one can fathem how bad it is until it happens kind of thing, mind curiousity killed the cat

on a side note ive been reading a few studies on effects of snake venom and continous exposure can build up the antibodies like they dont ge sick anymore


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kingbsa said:


> to be honest i do think its a stupid idea but on otherside im really curious its like no one can fathem how bad it is until it happens kind of thing, mind curiousity killed the cat
> 
> on a side note ive been reading a few studies on effects of snake venom and continous exposure can build up the antibodies like they dont ge sick anymore


pm'ed you with some friendly advise :2thumb:


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> pm'ed you with some friendly advise :2thumb:


replied:2thumb:

in all seriousnes its all good and well joking about it but its about as clever as drinking bleach getting tagged on purpose


----------



## Chilerose (Feb 17, 2011)

my obt sling bit me, it was borderline juvie and i had a raised red lump, felt abit of pain and the swelling went down after 12-14hours. but that was only a sling im guessing an sub/adult would be far worst- muscle spasims i believe?


----------

